# Looking for a 1kva UPS for 4-5k



## Chetan1991 (Oct 10, 2015)

I am looking for a UPS with at least 1kva capacity. Something that can run my laptop (90w peak) for at least 6 hours.

Is there a decent model available in 4-5k range?
Will a UPS of such capacity be able to handle a desktop with 600w+ PSU for a ~10 minutes after a few years?
Should I buy a UPS or can an online inverter replace it?
How long before such UPSes require battery replacements?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2015)

CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4k


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 10, 2015)

If you mean this one: UPS Backup | Power Supply | Emergency Power Systems ? CyberPower Systems, Inc.
The specs are horrible:
Runtime 50W/120W Load(mins)	74/45

Not even an hour of backup for a measly 120w load.
Do you own one? How is your experience?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## dekaron (Oct 11, 2015)

I have APC RS1100 with 500W PSU+ monitor+modem used to give me 15 mins of backup while playing league of legends(load) with 2x 7AH batteries

Now I'm using Sine Wave Inverter 1050VA with a massive 150 AH battery which lasted more than 8 hours 4 days ago on powercut for the same desktop.

Inverter works out to be better in the long run even though the initial investment is higher. Backup time depends on battery you choose


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=309338]dekaron[/MENTION]. 

Will I still need a ups with an online inverter?
Could you suggest me some inverter models and batteries?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 12, 2015)

You dont need an UPS with online inverter but inverter + battery costs minimum 10k and can power lot more than a laptop

You can calculate your needs using calculators like this,

Exide Chennai, Exide in Chennai, Exide Batteries in Chennai, Exide Batteries dealers in Chennai Exide batteries distributors in Chennai Exide batteries suppliers in Chennai Exide inverter batteries in Chennai, Exide inverter batteries dealers in Chen

UPS Run Time/Battery Backup Time Calculator â€“ Battery Backup Power, Inc.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 12, 2015)

So which companies have the best 24v 1kva+ pure sine wave inverters? 

I plan to buy a good one with a small-ish battery (40 AH+) initially, and a larger one later.
Can a standard inverter and battery system used with solar panels?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 13, 2015)

You can make a normal inverter also use solar by purchasing automatic switcher

Solar setup is going to be even more expensive and not worth it just for laptop

Exide is the best but most expensive, luminous Sukam etc offer better vfm

I'm using Luminous 1050VA Eco Volt pure sine wave inverter with Luminous inverlast 150AH tall tubular battery, Luminous has a massive presence where I live and the authorized distributor who provides service is only 500m away which largely influenced my decision


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 13, 2015)

I wanted to inquire about solar panel just as a possibility for further expansion. Right now i'll buy only a good quality inverter and a battery.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 21, 2015)

How are luminous products? Any other vfm brand?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have the CyberPower 1KVA UPS, bought it for 3.8k locally. I easily get backup for 10mins with my rig.
The only con I find is it doesn't have notification lights for battery mode and charging. It has a single orange light, that glow when the UPS is powered ON. And the good thing is it has option to switch off the beep sound while on backup.


----------

